# libellenlarve ???



## lars (21. Aug. 2004)

na wenn ich sowas sehe wird mir ja doch etwas anders....


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

das zweite Bild von Dir... soll das auch eine Libellenlarve sein??

Soweit ich weiß, sehen sich __ Libellen- und Gelbrandkäferlarven ziemlich ähnlich. 
Ich dachte eigentlich bisher, dass nur letztere sich an Fischen vergreifen..   


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Lars...   

Also ich glaube das es sich beim ersten bild um eine Libellenlarve handelt um es genau zu machen glaube ich das es eine Heidelibelle ist!!!!!

(Sie ernähret sich räuberisch, am liebsten mag Sie Wasserflöhe...)


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2004)

*..*

Moin moin,

für mich sieht Bild 1 nach Koi ... und Bild 2 nach "Anax imperator" , sprich __ Königslibelle, aus und sollte eine Länge von ca. 4-6cm haben.

PS:die Heidelibelle hat nicht diese typische längliche Form, auch nicht diese Stachel an der Seite, geschweige diesen Augenform.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2004)

Hi Tommi....

 :cry:  :cry:  :cry: alles weiß du besser     
aber gut wenn du meinst gebe ich mich geschlagen :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2004)

Hai Bart,

ned besser wissen, sondern besser im lesen 

Kosmos-Libellenführer


----------



## lars (23. Aug. 2004)

tommi.....

den koi nein den hätte ich echt nicht erkannt ;-)

wollte es ja ändern, geht aba noch nicht ;-)

das "ding" ist wieder im teich, wehe es tut meinen koi was .....


----------

